# Suspension Dilemma



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Here's the deal....I bought some rear KYB shocks off a guy on eBay for $150, they were suppose to be AGX but the guy fucked me and sent me GR2s. I'm currently in a battle w/ him and eBay to either get my money back or reimburse me some for a more reasonable price (no way 2 GR2 shocks cost $150!). 

Which brings me to my problem, I was ready to upgrade my suspension w/ some KYB AGX shocks matched w/ some H&R springs. Now all this shit is happening and I'm getting inpatient and I'm also realizing this project is going to seriously pile on debt to my credit card. So here are my options:

1) Keep fighting the eBay jackass for a refund, buy the AGX and H&R, and hope I get my money back. Additionally, I could sell the GR2 and probably lose about $50.

2) Settle for the crappy GR2s and buy a front pair to match. Use them w/ H&R springs. Be happy it is somewhat of an improvement since I don't AutoX or anything. Use the money saved to buy an ACT clutch to pair w/ my fidanza flywheel lying around the house.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If I were you, I'd wait til the whole eBay issue got cleared up, regardless of the upgrade path. There's no sense in rushing to upgrade if you aren't even sure that you're going to have the right equipment.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> *If I were you, I'd wait til the whole eBay issue got cleared up, regardless of the upgrade path. There's no sense in rushing to upgrade if you aren't even sure that you're going to have the right equipment. *


exactly. Must you go into debt?


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

umm...arent we all in debt in one way or the other? LOL


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, but the less debt, the better.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you up to 200 HP yet? If not, forget the clutch and get the better struts.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

No but my project after the suspension is to slowly go turbo. The clutch and flywheel are step 1.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Since the turbo's after suspension, it sounds reasonable to get the suspension right the first time so you don't have to worry about it while doing the turbo buildup...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

actually, most pressure plated clutches will only hold up to 200hp... you have to upgrade before them cuz if you get cams you would have to upgrade....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Damn, I found AGXs for $389 shipped from p-s-t.com. Now if only I can sell the freakin GR2s.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

doesn't anyone have a local performance shop that sell these, i know mine matches prices and i get stuff pretty cheap...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

im 3500 in debt .. i remember when my bill was 200$..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

I just bought my AGX's from p-s-t.com. They are supposed to get here any day now. I will hold off on recommending that store until they actually arrive (since I've been waiting about 3 weeks so far). I say don't spend another dime until you get settled up with the ebay crook. And next time dont buy from ebay because everything on there is a piece of shit.


----------

